# MySQL+ Netbeans: Datenbanken mit Automatisch generierten Entity Classes get und set



## Frithjof (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Verständnissfrage zu Datenbanken mit Netbeans.

*Hintergrund:*
Ich habe die Datenbank test, mit der Tabelle tabelle1 und den String Feldern: name, vorname. 
Als ID das Feld id mit Autoincrement Int.
Ich binde die Datenbank über Services, Databases, New Connection ein.
Dann erstelle ich im Projekt die Klasse.
New Entity Classes from Database, wähle die Tabelle.
Dann erstelle ich noch eine "New JPA Controller Classes from Entity classes" Klasse.

Somit habe ich Automatisch Definierte Geter und Seter Methoden.
Beispiel ich endere die toString() Methode in der Automatisch generierten Klasse.
Möchte ich Daten hinzufügen, geht das wie im Code Problemlos. Beispielsweise in einer JFrame Form GUI Klasse.

```
Testklasse datensatz = new Testklasse();
        //Daten holen
        datensatz.setVorname(txtVorname.getText()); 
        datensatz.setNachname(txtNachname.getText());

//Dateneinfügen
        EntityManagerFactory emf = Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory("BeispielPU");
        TestsJpaController ajc = new TestsJpaController(emf);
        try {
            ajc.create(datensatz);
        } catch (Exception ex) {
            Logger.getLogger(Products.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }
```

*Fragestellung:*
Wie kann ich einen Datensatz anhand der ID mit diesen automatisch generierten Klassen aus der Datenbank auslesen? 
Leider habe ich dazu nichts Finden können. Da ich mich noch nicht sehr gut damit auskenne.
Den setCode habe ich Gepostet damit hoffentlich klar ist welche Art von Funktion ich meine, ich konnte keinen gängigen Begriff für diese Netbeansfunktion finden.


Ich wäre sehr für ein Beispiel dankbar.




Vielen Dank


----------



## stg (1. Jun 2015)

Frithjof hat gesagt.:


> *Fragestellung:*
> Wie kann ich einen Datensatz anhand der ID mit diesen automatisch generierten Klassen aus der Datenbank auslesen?



Über die find-Methode des EntityManagers:
EntityManager (Java EE 6 )


----------



## Frithjof (2. Jun 2015)

Danke das hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. Jetzt hab ich den Ansatzpunkt dahinter verstanden.


----------

